# No Level Up Rewards After 35?



## Mandrewable (Dec 4, 2017)

I am level 41, and have not unlocked a single new neighbor or even upgrade to my invinorty slot or  store slot since level 35. I am now finishing my 4th Amenity, so whats next is to level one of them to level 5 to unlock the upgraded version. This will take 48 hrs per upgrade (assuming that doesn't go up), so 10 days at the very least per amenity. I’d imagine I will have different faction neighbors hit 15 before i get to upgrade their amenity, so I will have some capped out neighbors soon. It doesnt feel like the game has quite geared for level 35+ players just yet. Please add rewards and new neighbors at least every 5 levels after 35. I am looking forward to expansions to the camp, and to the map hopefuly in the future. A seasonal zone would be nice too, like where we go to santa’s toy shop and help out 3 hours as part of a seasonal quest. Camper upgrades are useless, I just payed 200,000 bells for a 0x1 upgrade to my camper.... woopie? Upgrades to the interior would be nice (to the front seats), as well as the exterior (rims, body kits, ect). It would also be nice if there was a a storage inside the camper that you could upgrade (to keep the overflow of fish, fruits, shells ect you get rather than having to sell). Think about it, you drive your camper to each of these different zones, holding loads of stuff in your pocket but nothing in the camper? Why not?  or maybe its all in the camper in the first place? Either way, i’d like a camper storage personaly, along with tanks and aquariums in the camper to display rare fish/bugs similar to the museum in the other ac games. Speaking fo which, please add a few uses for the rare bugs and fish. Right now they do nothing but take up invintory space which has conpletely devalued them (rares coming in, but no rares going out. Meaning over time there will be millions and millions of these rare fish and bugs that wont even sell for minium price at market).


----------



## Deathamabob (Dec 4, 2017)

You should have received your final villager (camper?) at level 36, actually. This page has rewards listed. It seems like the animal list down lower is updated for the animals they are adding, but I have no idea how accurate it is. There are some new things on the way, though. Right now I'm just trying to get caught up with the current set.

It sounds like you are talking about the Picnic Set, Tree Swing, Half-Pipe, and Street Set amenities. It's 48 hours, then 0, 0, 0, 48 hours, so 4 days per amenity in order to unlock the final one.

I haven't upgraded my camper much since that doesn't get me farther with the animals, but 0x1 = 0, so I'm not sure what you mean.

If you mean the rare, expensive bugs and fish, they do have a use. You sell them. That's why they exist. There is no reason to keep them unless you like collecting things, but we really don't have the space for that. It would be nice to be able to display them though. I am hopeful they will expand the game a lot as time goes on.

I am all for more upgrades and choices.


----------



## Mandrewable (Dec 5, 2017)

1x1 i must have meant. The camper upgrades either give 1 length and zero width, or zero width and 1 length. There may have been a 2 length upgrade here or there but either way its not useful  

thanks for the info on amenities, that is nice to know. 4 new noghbors today, the doctor may have been level 30+ but am not sure their actual level reqs. The others were lower level based on the cost of the items they need and the fact that they only need to be level 5 to be invited over.
So far with the amount of updates they have done since the games release i am very optomistic about the games future.

I wish either the rare bugs/fish were a. required as a crafting material, or b. traded for a rare crafting material that was required for certain luxurious items. I just like the idea of harder to obtain items (in addition to the friendship items that is).


----------

